# Anyone have any experience with MyUS.com shipping?



## Lynnie (16 Mar 2009)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has used  or could maybe recommend a similar package forwarding service that enables purchases from US websites who won't deliver internationally?


----------



## Bubbles34 (16 Mar 2009)

I have an account with them and the shipping service is great as such - very fast - everything is overpacked 

Just make sure you know about all charges beforehand.


----------



## mathepac (16 Mar 2009)

Discussed previously http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=105132


----------



## Lynnie (16 Mar 2009)

Cheers for that feedback Bubbles & for the link mathepac - had very cleverly searched for "myus.com" so that thread didn't pull


----------

